# Pelican humidor



## [email protected]@n94 (Nov 20, 2017)

I have a h(2')× w(2')× L(3.5') pelican case that I'm making into a humidor so my cigars don't get damaged with my frequent moving and travel. But I've run into an issue of not knowing what would be the best way to separate and shelve the cigars In The case. Spanish cedar was my first thought but it's quite expensive and not very easy to replace all over the world. So I'm looking for alternatives. Any ideas?


----------



## Shadowdogg (Nov 21, 2017)

Cedar is nice for long term storage and aging, but for travel storage I would probably just use plexiglass or something to the like..

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

A pic of the open case would help us visualize the situation and offer a solution. Having said that, you are looking for racking, correct? Not simply a liner for the crate? If that is the case, the Spanish cedar cigar trays on Amazon are quite good and you can stack them. I expect you will have to modify the case to secure them for travel- maybe epoxy some wooden blocks into place along the interior walls or such - but those are the first thoughts that come to mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Stewart (Aug 27, 2017)

Second the amazon trays. Affix Velcro to the tops and bottoms of the trays when it’s moving time and you’d have fairly secure storage by locking them together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

[email protected]@n94 said:


> I have a h(2')× w(2')× L(3.5') pelican case that I'm making into a humidor so my cigars don't get damaged with my frequent moving and travel. But I've run into an issue of not knowing what would be the best way to separate and shelve the cigars In The case. Spanish cedar was my first thought but it's quite expensive and not very easy to replace all over the world. So I'm looking for alternatives. Any ideas?


Foam..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

clicked on this thread thinking it said "pelican humor"
was expecting a pelican joke

2/10 on funniness, will not retell


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Just did this earliest the month.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

This is a Pelican case I recycled to store cigars at work. It used to contain a 35mm camera, but film cameras are so 1990s in this digital camera age.

I purchased a piece of Spanish Cedar from Amazon. Cut two pieces to fit the bottom and lid, and cut out the circle for the hygrometer.

Spanish Cedar by the Piece, 1/4'' x 8'' x 24'' https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H6LCATA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_S2GgAb3M52191

I used 3M Extreme mounting tape to attach the cedar to the inside of the case.










With a single 69% Boveda pack, it holds perfectly at 70% humidity with 30-40 cigars inside. When it starts getting low on cigars, I have the original foam insert to cushion the cigars and prevent them getting damaged.

Taz


----------



## [email protected]@n94 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'll post a pick when I get home I have two sizes so I'll put it up to a vote the trays are a good idea and the hook and loop is a great suggestion I could make sections for the trays out of plexy so there a tight fit. How much space between the stacked trays will the cigars have to much room if so I can line the bottom of each with thin foam. Depending on the trays I could have the case stand up and make shelves for the trays to slide in


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Honestly I would keep my eye pealed on CI-Make-An-Offer, or CigarBid for a 40 count Herf-A-Dor case that is ready to go. Could be had for about $30.00 - $35.00.

JMHO


----------



## [email protected]@n94 (Nov 20, 2017)

Humidor option


http://imgur.com/c4UWQ


----------



## Rfcrook (Jul 1, 2014)

*My Pelican travel humidor*

Here is my Pelican. Spanish cedar box, friction fit to case. Boveda humidity packet with accessories mounted underneath the Spanish cedar box.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

[email protected]@n94 said:


> Humidor option
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/c4UWQ


Here is the pic from his link.

If it were me I would find old boxes. Local B&M's are a great place for old boxes. Fill the boxes with smokes and use the bigger case to store them. Use the smaller box for singles and use foam to help protect the sticks. You can get some pretty thin foam to use between layers. Toss in some boveda packs and hygro.

How many sticks do you have?


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

I used to sell Pelican cases and one of their selling points is that they automatically regulate humidity inside the box so that electronics don't get damaged. For example, if you open the case in the middle of the Amazon during a monsoon and you trap moisture inside the box (because the box is watertight once you close it), the automated humidity regulator would allow excess humidity out through a one-way valve (that circle looking knob by the handle).

Wouldn't that be the opposite of what we'd want for cigar storage ?


----------



## [email protected]@n94 (Nov 20, 2017)

Yukoner said:


> I used to sell Pelican cases and one of their selling points is that they automatically regulate humidity inside the box so that electronics don't get damaged. For example, if you open the case in the middle of the Amazon during a monsoon and you trap moisture inside the box (because the box is watertight once you close it), the automated humidity regulator would allow excess humidity out through a one-way valve (that circle looking knob by the handle).
> 
> Wouldn't that be the opposite of what we'd want for cigar storage ?


You are correct they do regulate excessive humidity but it's the foam that does so as well as a silica moisture absorbers built into the box much like the ones we buy for humidors. The valve is for pressure release when you change altitude and environment. because the thin or heavy air per say trapped in the box will act like a vacuum when the outside air is the opposite holding the lid closed. To release the traped air you would press or slide the assisted release.
I am not a pelican manufacturer but I am a electronic repair tech who uses them on a regular basis and have been trained on there use and application. Not to be a ass just so you know I'm not misinformin you.


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Rfcrook said:


> Here is my Pelican. Spanish cedar box, friction fit to case. Boveda humidity packet with accessories mounted underneath the Spanish cedar box.


That is a sweet setup, you should partner with someone at Pelican, and offer them as a complete unit. Think they would sell.


----------



## [email protected]@n94 (Nov 20, 2017)

Mockup build
I will be putting Spanish cedar trays on each shelf with three bovida packs per 75 cigars so 4 trays total and 12 packs the foam is safe for the cigars and will be glued to the box even and level as well as flush to top and bottom providing safe and easy rolling travel for my prized possessions. Each chamber will be seald separate preventing unwanted cross seasoning of cigar flavors.
Cut outs for tools of the trade shall be made in lid foam.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

[email protected]@n94 said:


> You are correct they do regulate excessive humidity but it's the foam that does so as well as a silica moisture absorbers built into the box much like the ones we buy for humidors. The valve is for pressure release when you change altitude and environment. because the thin or heavy air per say trapped in the box will act like a vacuum when the outside air is the opposite holding the lid closed. To release the traped air you would press or slide the assisted release.
> I am not a pelican manufacturer but I am a electronic repair tech who uses them on a regular basis and have been trained on there use and application. Not to be a ass just so you know I'm not misinformin you.


Interesting. I didn't know the foam was part of the regulating mechanism. In that case, I suppose one could adapt a Pelican case for, perhaps not optimal, but decent cigar storage. Of course it's the best case to travel with for sure. I've always loved Pelican cases.


----------



## [email protected]@n94 (Nov 20, 2017)

In a way yes but the foam has no way of releasing the moisture without being dryed out in a hot environment so it can also hurt your cigars depending on what type of foam was used in the case so i would always recommend stripping the foam and starting with new foam that does not have that property and use a dedicated desiccant mechanism. 

But that type of foam normally is in military application cases and the like. So your standard new pelican case should be safe. I would rather be safe than sorry so I always remove the foam and buy my own as to not affect taste and smell with unknown materials.


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

I've used a modified Pelican case I already owned for "bulk cigar travel" in addition to the little 5-10 count Herf-a-dors that I have acquired over the years. Left the top and bottom foams, but shut a thing of baking soda in there for two weeks to pull odor out. It has worked well when I put the cigars into a gallon sized ziplock with a Boveda into the case. Perfect for longer trips where I feel the need to bring 30-40 cigars. It is nowhere near the size of the one the OP is mocking up though. It's another camera case that has been repurposed.


----------

